# Norfolkline



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol:

Hi everyone just to confirm Norfolkline are offering £19.00 fares - one way Dover to Dunkerque. I managed to book for our winter trip leaving November 1st at 14.45, can't book return yet as they don't have sailing times for next year yet. I will book the return trip with them nearer the time.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think it has something against people with surnames beginning with "B"; I can't get less than £44 for that sailing :-(

What's the secret?

Dave


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Norfolkline Fare Price*

Hi Dave not sure about a secret - all I did was give a date and details of the Van and the site came back with the time and price. In fact it did it so well that I now have two bookings for that price, The first one said credit card rejected so I filled it all in again, then got two messages giving me booking details ! On the phone tomorrow to sort it out regards


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave wrote,

"I think it has something against people with surnames beginning with "B"; I can't get less than £44 for that sailing 

What's the secret?" 

Dave,

Somebody who's name begins with "M" is about to be banned by Speedferrirs. 

I gave them both barrels and an encore over my free crossing. They mixed the dates up and got the reg number wrong. When I pointed out their error they blamed me. I told them to stuff their free crossing and I'll go with Norfolk Line which is just as cheap. I hate Norfolk Line but that was the best I could think of at the time.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

On and off, we've used just about all the crossing options (under & over the water) with the exception of speedferries (they won't have us, we're too wide), and we always seem to drift back to P&O, they have plenty of ships to counteract 'technical problems' if they arise and plenty of choice of sailings and are very flexible if you turn up early. Prices are at their most competetive for years £92 rtn in Oct, and yes, i know you can get cheaper, but cheap ain't always best, so were with them for the moment, until a better offer comes along.....


pj


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I agree with pj that cheapest isn't necessarilly best (or worst!). We take the view that in the context of a 4 week trip £10, £15 or even £20 is not significant. Just cutting down a little on your mileage covered can quickly save you half a tank of fuel and the difference on the ferry price to the cheapest.

pj's reasons are the ones which we use too.
We very rarely travel back on the ferry we've booked. We're prone to change either or both our return time or day and have never been charged extra.
In addition we find the P&O ferries healthier for us. We used Sea France once in 2003 and again in 2004. On the 4 sailings we found the ships dirty and with ash trays still full on tables in the non smoking areas from the previous sailing. I guess cleaning staff weren't contracted to clear ash trays from non smoking areas.
The smoke was impossible to escape and we both sat through the voyage with streaming eyes. This isn't a rant against smoking but the lack of control over the non smoking areas.


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

don't forget most ferry companies have now switched to airline style pricing now, meaning the price goes up as they take more bookings. thats probably why you're getting different prices


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

We've always found Norfolkline clean and comfortable as well as cheap. It's better travelling with less people on board. There is aleays plenty of room in the upstairs seating area.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Must agree with Jann. We have used Norfolkline and can't fault them. Plenty of room ,clean and reasonably priced food, Only complaint was the number of mobile phones ringing but that is not their fault.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Norfolkline Fare Price*

[ In fact it did it so well that I now have two bookings for that price, The first one said credit card rejected so I filled it all in again, then got two messages giving me booking details ! On the phone tomorrow to sort it out regards[/quote]

Hello Herman
The double booking thing happened with me last March, first said credit card refused, entered it again and then ended up with two bookings.
When I contacted them they said I should have rang and asked if it had been accepted, to which I replied "Where does it say that" of course they had no answer. Then they said they would delete one of the crossings for a £10 admin fee, to which I said I was not going to pay them for their cock ups. In the end they said it was a problem with the credit card people and they would wave the £10 fee and cancel one crossing.
So be ready for a load of flannel when you ring them up.
Regards Eddie.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I have recently had trouble with different cards & different sites when ordering on the internet. Getting card refused messages. I did check with the credit card company before reordering to be told ther had been no application from said companies so therefore not refused by said credit card company. Promptly ordered again. using a different card One order ws from Argos. Guess what . I eventually got two order nos & two delivery dates. Managed to cancel the original refused payment order. Another time I order two cases of wine. Got the card payment refused again. I had an email saying to ring up and give details or the order would be cancelled. After the Argos saga I let the order go. Yes you guessed right . The order duly turned up & yes my credit card was charged. It has happened at other times as well. Its not th credit card company but the company you are ordering from.



Motorhomer


----------



## WISSAGE (May 16, 2005)

*P+O Dover Calais*

Have just booked a return crossing Dover Calais with P+O for £60
Motorhome 7.2m long 2.65 high
outward End August - Return 3 weeks later.
The cheapest we have done yet !

It's a shame speedferries cannot accommodate us as it was them who started this price war. This trip used to cost in excess of £200.


----------



## 95645 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi there,
Been reading what you have saying about cheap crossings..
Just got a return on Norfolkline .Had to phone in the end as their on line booking isn't accepting payment at the mo..... Dover to Dunquirk. 73pounds
Not just a quote... Booked and paid for.. Out 13th Aug.............
Back 6th Sept..
Traveling at dreadfull hours around midnight... but with a`MH .. you are always comfortable.....and the roads will be clearer leaving port..
Going to Sweden to the top and back.....anyone know of good sites.. ..???
Gina.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gina

You will probably get more of a response to your request for info on Sweden if you start a seperate thread in say 'Continental Touring Info'

In the meantime see the intro from Klaus. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-7371.html
A PM to him may give you the information you seek.
We do help each other on these forums when we can as I'm sure you've noticed.


----------

